# Dawn Kidded! 5 kids! Rough kidding.



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

So can the kids survive at this date? She is wagging her tail a lot today and wasn't acting herself the other day. So I am a bit worried.  I will get pictures of her tonight.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 135*

What about her ligs? I think I have heard of minis surviving at day 135 not positive though. If she were to deliver early, give those kids TINY bits of colostrum really often and keep them indoors.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 135*

Not sure about the ligs. I know they are really loose but they have been for a while. They felt looser than usual last night. She is just laying around a lot more than usual. I gave her some tums and Nutri-drench last night. She LOVES Nutri-drench. She also started licking one of her daughters kids. It's not like her to take care of someone else's kids. :hair: :help:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 135*

they can act all motherly for a couple days before kidding. I think this is another way she is just trying to make you go crazy


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 135*

Well she is back to normal now...... :help:

Here is a picture of her from tonight.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 135(picture added)*

My pygmy is a tail wagger and always talks to her belly since her first pregnancy! It is hilarious. She lost her buckling when he was 1 month, and it has killed her.

My other pygmy always has a her tail to the side and hunched up since the day that I got her. She is due in a week - but she is doing / acting the same from when she was not pregnant.

Dawn just wants you to wait and be sleepless for the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 135(picture added)*

I don't worry about tail wagging in terms of kidding. Doesn't really mean anything usually unless theirs a piece of straw or something on their rear or udder. Then they dance trying to get it off.

She looks good! Babies on their way. I think she'll go on 143-144.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 135(picture added)*

Thanks, I guess I just got worried since she aborted trips last time.  It was really hot and humid today so I think she was just annoyed with the heat. I have a fan in the stall for her and she takes advantage of it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 135(picture added)*

her udder hasn't changed much since the last pictures if at all. I do believe she will wait till at least 143


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 135(picture added)*

It's entirely possible that she'll hit day 143 and be ready to go...she really doesn't look like she wants to hold onto them any longer than she has too :ROFL: BTW...I have a doe that "likes" to surprise me at least every other kidding...she has never delivered beyond 147 and has had kids at 142 and 144 with no problems....so even if Dawn goes early, I think that once she hits 142 all will fine. :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 135(picture added)*

It's very very hot out today. I hosed her down to cool her off. She hates it, but knows she will be cooler so she just stands there. She is just laying around so I gave her more nutria-drench today. I figure with the litter she is carrying she could use a few extra vitamins.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 135(picture added)*

hope she goes soon!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 135(picture added)*

I just want to say she really does look amazing and really good.
I bet she will be fine and she will give you beautiful babiessssssssss.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 135(picture added)*

Just don't let her near sharp objects....it looks like she'll explode if she's poked! :ROFL:

She is really being a trooper...I hope for :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: ....and tiny too!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 135(picture added)*

Just an update on Dawn:

Lots of getting up and down today. It's very hot and there are lots of flys, so that could be the reason. I feel so bad for her. I wish she would just pop!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 135(picture added)*

Has she started to "sit like a dog" yet? She is getting close and the weather making her uncomfortable isn't helping her the poor girl. She'd be on 138 today so she still has a few days to go, I will be truly surprised if she does go beyond 145.

My girls that have carried triplets(never more than that, thank goodness) would start to sit on their butts a week before delivery and then more often throughout the day that they delivered...I think they line up those kids to get them in position that way. It's still funny to see.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 141(picture added)*

She has been sitting like a dog since before she got preggy. Grr! One less thing I can look for. But she does it all the time now versus sometimes. Her udder looks the same! :hair: I really wish it would get bigger. But I think I can finally calm down a bit since she is in the "safe zone" for kidding now. :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 141(picture added)*

well at least you know she HAS to go soon :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 141(picture added)*

I think she'll have you up all night on Tuesday just to wait til Wednesday noon to have those kids!


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 141(picture added)*

im still waiting for these kids...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 141(picture added)*

waiting, waiting, :shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 141(picture added)*

Udder looks like it might be a bit bigger today. we had some white discharge and clearish discharge. She is just picking at her her hay today and she usually eats it all before the other goats get any! So I put her in the kidding stall and she seems to like it there. Keep your fingers crossed for kids soon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 141(picture added)*

tomorrow is day 143 right? oo I may jsut be right this time :wink:

baby dance :dance:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 142*

yep, I guess she went on day 140 last time with the quads. Thats what her old owner said. So she better go before Saturday or after Saturday because I have a show to go to.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 142*

Maybe she will go tonight..... :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 142*

Nothing yet. Here are some pictures from 9pm tonight. She had some more discharge, but not much else was happening.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 142 (new pics from tonight)*

wow she has to go soon. she's huge!!
she must be miserable!
haha squeeze her belly and maybe they will fly out. she looks like she could have 5 or 6. my FF doe was half that size and had 5


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 142 (new pics from tonight)*

wow... 5.. they made a big deal on the news a goat having 5.

she is huge!! poor darlin.. i hope she has them sure.. hope they are all healthy 2.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 142 (new pics from tonight)*

It loooks like those babies have dropped and started to line up. I really hope that she lets you watch these births, as she is going to be very tired towards the end of this delivery! She will need all the help she can get!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 142 (new pics from tonight)*

I had a dream last night that she had a single buckling :ROFL: I think he was black but I can't remember it as cute none the less :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 142 (new pics from tonight)*

It can't be to long now. She sure looks like a wonderful goat. I will guess Wednesday.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 142 (new pics from tonight)*

Those babies have dropped and her udder has more filling out to do....I think I will stick with my original date...she'll labor tomorrow night and have them Wednesday, and I hope she does let you know so she has an extra mommy cleaning faces when they do start coming! :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 142 (new pics from tonight)*

My original guess was 143-144 so I'll go with 144 which is tomorrow (Tuesday) right? I'll guess quads 2/2 :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 142 (new pics from tonight)*

Tomorrow or wednesday!! :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 142 (new pics from tonight)*

im going to say she has them tomorrow.. and i say she has :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 142 (new pics from tonight)*

LOL a betting pool! Well nothing new to say tonight. She had some discharge this morning but nothing tonight. :scratch:

I put straw in her stall since the shavings kept getting stuck to her cha cha and stuff. She is eating hay but she is not eating as fast and she is not as into it as usual.

A single buck Stacey!?!?! :ROFL:

My mother and I were having fun the other day and trying to listen for the baby's heart beats with a stethoscope. We managed to hear two separate ones. I was really neat.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 142 (new pics from tonight)*

well we at last know I am wrong!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 142 (new pics from tonight)*

I tried using a stethoscope to hear my girls kids but all I was getting was mom's heartbeat and the bellys growling :ROFL:

She's pacing herself...she knows she's gonna need her strength when the time comes to deliver !


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 142 (new pics from tonight)*

Ok what a tease she is!!!! Look at these pics! Is this regular goo or more like birthing goo? Still pretty new at this and my other girls either didn't have discharge, or had it a couple hours before at the most. :scratch:


























:hair: :help: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

Oh she is SOOOOO close!!!

Still sticking with my original guess :girl: :boy: :boy: :baby: :baby:

I hope she beats my Chloe!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

Some are a bit more goopy than others. How is her ligaments? Good luck! Babies soon!!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

Other than the string of goo she wasn't acting like she was going to go into labor. Dunno if she is trying to hide it from me? :shrug:

Not sure on her ligs.... they have felt gone to me for a month now. I hate that I can't feel hers. I could feel all the others and knew when theirs were gone. I think she is just different since she is so fat! I have been wondering how she is going to push them all out with her sides like that.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

WOW, I am getting so excited. I hope you are not leaving anytime soon. I bet she would really like it if you were there with her. You know as soon as you leave to go anywhere just for a minute that is when she will go. When my does had that much discharge, they go in a couple hours. 
Runaround, how are you feeling? Are you up to a all nigher? I will be praying that you are feeling better. ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

Its been soooo hot out I had to leave and cool off at home. I also hosed Dawn off to cool her down. I haven't been able to stay up at night with her. Just not feeling up to it. I set my alarm for 3am the other night, but just couldn't get myself to crawl out of bed, get dressed, and drive over to the barn to check on her. I'm not as bad as I was last week. I've been able to eat this week, kinda. I will get really hungry and eat, then I will feel like throwing up for a couple hours. The joint pain has been ok though. Not too bad. Thank you for the prayers. 

I really hope Dawn goes this evening/tonight. But we know that wont happen if I want it too! :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

Oh I do believe that we might be pulling an all nighter together - :ROFL:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

I would be so afraid of leaving that doe alone! Sure looks like birth goo to me. Yaah, babies soon! :leap: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

She's dropped and I'll say that she's gonna go around midnight, I sure hope you are feeling well enough and are up to this....she'll need the help cleaning off kissers!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

You had mentioned that your joints were not bothering you to bad - do you have fibromyalgia? They are wondering if that is what I have. There are some days where I just can not get out of bed at all - but it sure has been better since I have been at the ranch and alot more mobile.

I am going to PM you my cell number in case you need me.

Allison


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

I think I have carpal tunnel. My hands will get numb and it'll go all the way down my forearm into my elbow and up my arm. Horrible feeling. Its been so bad at times that I can't use my hand. It changes from time to time. One side bothering me then the other. Right now its my left and whats weird is it hasn't bothered me in a long time till now.


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

this doe is annoying the crap out of me.. every day i jump oon here to see if shes had them.. shouldnt be long anyway.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

Ashley - I had Carpal Tunnel really bad in my right arm. I wore a splint for two weeks 24/7 and it is gone now. You REALLY should try that before it is too late. Also wearing a splint at night will help keep in more tolarable during the day.

C'mon Dawn!!! I bet you will have bouncing babies very soon!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

Nothing yet. She is breathing really hard right now, but her udder hasn't filled up any more. I will get up later to check on her. :hair: :ZZZ:

I have Juvenile Rheumatoid Arthritis and I have been having a flare up. My doctor put me on this medicine that makes me feel nauseous. It's really annoying and I want to get off of it. I talked about it in my "can I ask for support" thread.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

I think she'll go late tonight, if not early morning and of course after being off for 2 days I am back at being up at 4:30 in the am for a 6-7 day stretch....so I really should head to bed .... ray: for a quick and safe delivery!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

Been there and done that Chelsey. Thanks for the suggestion though. It tends to flare up from time to time. I'm not ready for surgery so as long as I can stand it I will.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

Aww, I am sorry it didnt work :hug:. It is a really bad feeling, and it makes it hard to be on the computer at all, it also affects many other areas of your life as well. I too researched the surgery but I am really glad it healed without it!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

i think she isn't filling up because she doesn't have the room too!! haha i hope she goes really soon


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

OH MAN!!!! I just cant wait anymore!!!! LETS GO!!! :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*



cjpup said:


> OH MAN!!!! I just cant wait anymore!!!! LETS GO!!! :hair:


 :ROFL: I feel the same way! Going to bed now and I will check on her in a couple hours (If I can get up ha ha )


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

Well I hope that Dawn beats Chloe - guess only time will tell!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

just adding here that I am pulling for both you and Dawn to have strength and stamina for the birth ahead! :hug: Angie sends her love (and I have to tell you, she learned how to get out of the pen :angry: )


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

omg that little Brat! Think you could send me some pics of her? 

I managed to get up so I am off to check on Dawn now. :coffee2:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

Really hope to see an update before I head to work, if not then I'll be hoping for baby pics when I check in after 2! Come on Dawn...I wanna see your babies!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

Sorry to disappoint but she was sleeping soundly when I got there. She looked at me like "Excuse me? Your interrupting my beauty sleep!" She had more discharge, but thats about it. 
:shrug: :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

I hope she goes soon then...maybe she'll wait til afternoon, get some rest and I'll check in at @2 :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

I thought for sure there would be babies!!! Come on Dawn


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

yeesh!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

Come on Dawn! (She says sternly!) :hair: This doe is driving ME crazy now!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

Well, I am still going to stick to my Wednesday (today) guess. I bet she goes today. (I HOPE).


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

ANYTHING YET????? :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

how we doing??? Anything yet?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 143 (pics from this afternoon and a question)*

Nothing! :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 144*

Hey, maybe she's not pregnant, she just wants to make you go crazy.

:ROFL: Yeah right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 144*

Arg! She is driving my crazy! I just want those kids out! She is having a hard time getting around so I am sure she must want them out too. :sigh:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 144*

DAWN!!! Come on!! :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair:

Let those kids out!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 144*

O you poor girl!! I was certain she was gonna have them by now :grouphug:


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 144*

:?

argh... when is she going to spit them out. :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 144*

Never.......


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 144*

take her for a run on a bumpy dirt road????jk


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 144*

She still hasn't kidded???? Any news???


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 144*

Nope, but we had some talking last night. This morning she wont touch her hay, but ate her grain. She is also talking a lot on and off. I can't see any signs of contractions and she was sleeping when I left, so I am going to try and get some laundry done. I put it off the past few days so I could watch her. But I am down to my last clean shirt and semi-clean pair of jeans. ha ha ha So it needs to be done.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 145 (we have talking!)*

WELL, she is only on day 145. She could wait 5 more days :hair: maybe even longer. :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 145 (we have talking!)*

No! lol

I was told she went on day 140 last time with trips..... so why can't she pop now!!! :help:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 145 (we have talking!)*

Could it FINALLY be the time??? :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 145 (we have talking!)*

Talking is EXCELLENT!!! Babies soon!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 145 (we have talking!)*

OK, I will grab the


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 145 (we have talking!)*

Talking is a sign that she's getting closer...and eating one and not the other..mine will eat their grain but not their hay or the other way around, I hope she goes soon and you can rest up before your show :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 145 (we have talking!)*

Babies soon!!!  :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 145 (we have talking!)*

Ok, I have to leave work soon. How are things going?


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 145 (we have talking!)*

O-M-G! I AM GOING TO DIE! :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :hair: :GAAH: :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dawn is on day 145 (we have talking!)*

Dawn is certainly being stubborn! It's driving us wacko seeing that nothings happening yet, but you RunAround have got to be exhausted driving to and from the barn, it will all be over soon, she can't hold onto those kids much longer or she will certainly explode! :hug: to you, and I feel for you


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dawn is on day 145 (we have talking!)*

Ok, so I did my laundry and went out to eat lunch with my mom during her lunch break. Then I went over to check on Dawn. She took one look at me and then laid down and started pushing. omg! Called mom and told her she was pushing. Front feet came out looking right, but no nose. Crap! Kid is upside down and backwards. Pulled the kid out quick and clean off nose.... no breathing, no pulse, no movement. I swung him like crazy and started CPR, but nothing. I saw the next kid coming out wrong and I knew I had to try and save that one instead since the first kid was unresponsive. So I pulled the second kid and she was fine! Swung her like crazy since she came out backwards too. Then Dawn started pushing but nothing was coming out in the bubble. Crap! Called mom, said I needed help and then went in. How many feet can be trying to come out at once? I managed to get a pair and pulled out another girl!. At this point I could tell the kids were beyond tangled so I called a couple people but no one answered! Arg! So I called the vet and he managed to talk me through some of it. At lot of cussing on my end. ooops It was crazy having the phone in one hand and the other in the goat. My mom finally came and helped me pull a boy out. Then we both checked and couldn't feel anything else so we figured we were done. 20 mins later she started pushing again.... I went in and straightened that one out... another boy! Finally we were done!

So 1 DOA boy, 2 girls and 2 boys!

Boy it was crazy! None of the kids presented right! What an end to my kidding season.

Ooo and guess the colors! One of the girls has blue eyes and Moonspots!!!! A keeper! I will get the pictures downloaded when I can.

Dawn and the kids are doing good. She is being a great mom! Everyone has full tummies. The last boy is soooo small. Only about a pound.

The vet had me give her oxytocin(sp) since her placenta was not coming out whole. Also gave her some banamine and started her on antibiotics. I didn't have a chance to wash up before I went in.

I also felt soooo bad leaving the first boy for dead... but he never showed any signs of life. I looked him over once everything was said and done. He looked fine, but his eyes were cloudy and he still had TONS of junk in his lungs. 

Ok I think I gave you all the details. The pics are coming.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now I'll definately be waiting to hear more....sorry about the lost kid :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

:hug: You tried for the first buck but just like you we all would have given up when the second was coming and had a higher percentage of a chance to survive. You do what you have to do in a kidding especially when you're alone and don't have help. Done many myself thay way. 

Congratulations on the 4 live babies! Can't wait for pictures! :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! :leap: :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: ......you definately did what you could for the lost kid, but them coming as fast as they were trying to, you did one heck of a job!! I commend those of you who have those wonderful does that give you more than 3 at a time....personally never had a girl give more than 3 and my goodness you must have some serious nerves to deal with multiples! Great Job...hope the "littlest guy" does well.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

QUINTS! Wow, you did a great job! Cant wait for pics!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Geeeesh...finally huh? At least you guys have the 4 and didn't lose more than that! That's just awesome! Hope everyone is doing good especially the littlest! And you must get pictures... especially of the moonspotted doe!! Just think, now you can get some rest!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Pics are here: They aren't the best. I was too tired to get anything that great. I will get better ones tomorrow. If I get a chance. I have a doctors appointment Friday and then I have a show on Saturday.

everyone:

















Moonspotted blue eyed girl:









Black and white girl:









Boy:Moonspots









Little boy: Moonspots and blue eyes


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I am so :leap: !!! I am sorry that it did not go "text book" for you - but at least the 4 survived! You did the best thing possible in that situation! Way to go! :hi5: 

(p.s. - told you 5 :ROFL: )  ya!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It was my first time "going in" so I was wicked nervous! The 4th kid out, big boy, was giving me three legs and once I got the legs figured out his head kept turning back. My mom went in and managed to pull him. There was goo everywhere from swinging those kids. Once I really looked around it looked like someone had been murdered in there. lol Blood and goo all over the walls. Dawn was nice and cleaned it up.  That reminds me I need to clean my cell phone. lol 

I tried calling you, but no answer.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh you silly girl - you should have left a message - I would have called you back in seconds. If I don't recognize the number I don't answer. I wait for a message and then call right back if I know the person 

My stall looked aweful after swinging Mini Me yesterday morning also! 

I just LOVE that little boy! Do you want to package him up and I will bottle raise him with Mini Me?? She would love a playmate! LOL!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Same here, I guess I was just too panicked at that point to think about leaving a message. :doh: 

He is a doll. He slept in my lap for a while and  . But I can't keep another buck...... 
I made sure he got milk. He is very feisty for such a small thing. He lets mom know when she should get up so he can have another drink. I will be keeping an eye on him.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh and it was weird. Dawn didn't really push against me going in and moving kids around. It never felt like she was contracting that hard and I needed to pull the kids to get them out. I didn't pull hard, there was plenty of room and goo so they kinda slid out with assistance. She just wasn't pushing really. :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She was probobly pretty tired - at least that is what it sounds like.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

That black and white girl is absolutely beautiful!  

:hug:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

As you probably have noticed, you've had a load of people watching and waiting for Dawn's babies. I was one of those folks, too. It was a three or four times (okay, maybe more than that) a day habit, logging on and checking to see if her little ones had come into the world. 

Now they have. :leap: And how beautiful they are. I'm sorry for the loss of the first buckling, but very happy for you and Dawn, of course, for the fine jobs you did with the four. Dawn looks like she's smiling in the pic with her and her kids. She's a beautiful mama with beautiful babies.

Happy Birthday babies! :birthday: Welcome to the world. 

Anna


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

:leap: :leap: finally Dawn kidded that is great to hear, sorry about your one loss, the other 4 are so cute :leap: I really like the black an white one


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I will add in my congratulations now that I see the kidos that we talked so much about.

I unfortunatly was one of the ones Ashely called but didnt answer due to being at work. But I had to call her back to know what was up and I got the lowdown with the 3 live kids. Then later she called to tell me about the 4th live one and of course we talked for a long while 

Those are darlings and to get some blue eyes too thats just awesome. 

You go Dawn! :hi5:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They're so cute!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

What a way to start!  And then to have to untangle everybody! Sounds like you did a great job, though. :leap: I'll bet you are glad that is over. I was afraid she was going to have a litter! Sounds like Izzy! I was soooo glad my DIL was with me...you had to be in "overdrive" just to clean them up enough to breathe first! Sorry you lost the one kid. But, at least you have 4 healthy kids, and 2 doelings!!! You must be so happy. And, we are happy for you! :stars: Good Job!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!! :clap: And they all look very healthy and spry....that little black/white doeling REALLY stands out against her sissy and brothers, as I said before, you and Dawn did a wonderful job....Congratulations :stars:


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

well its about time!! lol... they are gorgeous.

im sorry about the loss though... but you done a great job getting the others out and safe.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Just an update. Everyone is doing good. Dawn is mad about being poked twice a day for her antibiotic, but she is doing good. She is producing enough milk for everyone and everyone is drinking good. 

The little boy is named Tiny Tim and the Moonspotted girl is Everything Nice. lol


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

What beautiful babies! Congrats to you and Dawn! You both did a great job!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

OH FINALLY!
VERY Cute babies- you can send that little blue eyed buck to me! we've got 6 right now, whats one more. :hair: :hair: 

We have a Tiny Tim here too, and I was waiting for the Everything Nice, since you had a Sugar and a Spice ( I think I asked that in another post!)

I saw you at the show today, but you looked busy runnning around, I wanted to ask if she had kidded, but we were in and out (buying yet another doe- :ROFL: ). So I had to get on and see if she had!

Hope it went well for you!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

The show went ok. 

You should have said hi! Never to busy to talk goats and say hi!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats! Sorry about the first one though.  But the ones that survived are ADORABLE! Yet more that I just want to cuddle. :help:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

We were in and out pretty quickly too, had to get Joey to a bday party! 
Really- how much for the blue eyed moonspotted boy


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Not sure if I am going to sell him yet. I think I might be too attached. I keep getting too attached to everyone! :roll: 

I will let you know if I decide to sell him. :wink:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

What a great doe and what beautiful babies- you did good. COngratulations.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just wanted to tell you what a great job you did with Dawn and the babies. :thumbup: It was your fact thinking and staying calm that saved the four. Congratulations It sounds like there was nothing you could of done to save the first one so please just pat your self on the back for a great job.

OK, I feel really dumb about asking this question but i have to.

WHAT ARE MOON SPOTS? I hear you all talking about them and I have no idea what they are.

Those babies are ADORABLE. 

Again CONGRATULATIONS on a great job. :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

moonspots are a darker area on a lighter backdrop or a ligher spot on a darker backdrop.


----------

